# floppy leaves?



## Marco (Apr 7, 2007)

I have a paph MK where the new leaf in a i guess a nbs/bs growth just flops over. This happened to some of my other paphs too when the new leaves were growing but they seemed to have grow out of it and the leaves straigthened themselves out. Is this sorta of thing normal?


----------



## Heather (Apr 7, 2007)

I think so. In the past I've put a stake near the floppy leaf to help prop it up. I have found that eventually (like when a new leaf starts) it holds itself upright again. I have a Johanna Burkhardt that just did this on me last week. Flopped I mean.


----------



## Bob Wellenstein (Apr 7, 2007)

This is common but I wouldn't call it "normall". You want to make sure that the light levels and nitrogen levels are in balance with the amount of available calcium the plants are receiving. Also, remember good air movement is essential to strong growths, however when it is up this high and flopping you now need to be the plant doctor and unwind a wire coat hanger and make a little spiral cast until it strengthens.


----------



## Heather (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks Bob. 
I've just moved and my water's changed again, so I will look into what might be causing this. Just happened to find a second plant this morning and staked both of the leaves upright.


----------



## Marco (Apr 7, 2007)

Bob, Thanks so much.  I actually haven't done a oyster shell sprinkle in about 5 months. I'm gonna go give my poor MK a bit of leaf support as soon as i get home from work.


----------



## Marco (Jun 17, 2007)

theres a bud on the same growth! just found it today after a week of neglect :clap: ....wonder if that had a little something to do with it too


----------

